# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Food Porn!  Last night at LEsprit

## cec1

Opening _amuse bouche_  was an Iberian ham, Pata Nedra, which had been aged for 4 years.  Deliciously flavorful with a light drizzle of oil.

Starter course of Tuna Tartare lime Yuzu & thinly sliced pieces of apple.

Main course of Roasted Pigeon with potatoes, veggies, & a lovely, light red burgundy.

Dessert . . .  Pavlova with a _coulis_ of strawberries & rhubarb.

. . . a flourish in finishing  chocolate & orange bonbons!

Another JCD _tour dforce_​.

----------


## cassidain

lovely

----------


## Dennis

Yes to all that!

----------


## amyb

Jean-Claude’s signature pigeon presentation still knocks me out…looks good. Excellent coverage of your dinner, Dennis.

----------


## andynap

I notice no one is posting in the restaurant forum.

----------


## Cwater

> Opening _amuse bouche_  was an Iberian ham, Pata Nedra, which had been aged for 4 years.  Deliciously flavorful with a light drizzle of oil.
> 
> Starter course of Tuna Tartare lime Yuzu & thinly sliced pieces of apple.
> 
> Main course of Roasted Pigeon with potatoes, veggies, & a lovely, light red burgundy.
> 
> Dessert . . .  Pavlova with a _coulis_ of strawberries & rhubarb.
> 
> . . . a flourish in finishing  chocolate & orange bonbons!
> ...



oy!

----------


## JEK

> I notice no one is posting in the restaurant forum.



  This island art transcends the norms of Forum rules.

----------


## andynap

> This island art transcends the norms of Forum rules.



Why have any rules? You can rationalize anything I suppose.

----------


## JEK

Honestly, I just think some people never venture from the main forum and it doesn’t even occur to them that there are other forums, let alone rules about them.

----------


## cassidain

did Dennis the Deleter just pay a visit to the resto forum?  :cool:

----------


## cec1

> I notice no one is posting in the restaurant forum.



Sorry, Andy . . . I clearly wasn’t maintaining standards, but was thinking of the explanation of the main Forum:  “St Barts vacations, reviews, news, events, advice relating to St Barts SBH.”  I was thinking of “reviews” & “advice.”

----------


## GramChop

> Opening _amuse bouche_  was an Iberian ham, “Pata Nedra,” which had been aged for 4 years.  Deliciously flavorful with a light drizzle of oil.
> 
> Starter course of Tuna Tartare lime Yuzu & thinly sliced pieces of apple.
> 
> Main course of Roasted Pigeon with potatoes, veggies, & a lovely, light red burgundy.
> 
> Dessert . . .  “Pavlova” with a _coulis_ of strawberries & rhubarb.
> 
> . . . a flourish in finishing — chocolate & orange bonbons!
> ...



I’ll have what he’s having. 

Just divine!

----------


## Reed

> Sorry, Andy . . . I clearly wasn’t maintaining standards, but was thinking of the explanation of the main Forum:  “St Barts vacations, reviews, news, events, advice relating to St Barts SBH.”  I was thinking of “reviews” & “advice.”



I don't know about everyone else, but I don't give a **it where Dennis post his pics.  His contribution to this forum should allow for some flexibility.

----------


## GMP62

> I don't know about everyone else, but I don't give a **it where Dennis post his pics.  His contribution to this forum should allow for some flexibility.



+10!

----------


## PeterLynn

"Starter course of Tuna Tartare lime Yuzu & thinly sliced pieces of apple"

Wow. I had a very similar dish on our first "JCD" experience. Secured L'Esprit in the rotation. Hope it's on the menu next week.

----------


## ssdssi

I hope this is the same menu in two weeks. We are looking forward to our meal at L’Esprit! That pigeon looks amazing!

----------

